# Hinds Honey and Almond cream



## J.R. Collector (May 15, 2020)

This is as good as it's been the last 2 weeks for me. Lots of trespassing and large holes of unembossed bottles. 






						Cosmetics and Skin: A. S. Hinds
					

In 1870, Aurelius Stone Hinds went into business for himself and a few years later developed Hinds Honey and Almond Cream.



					www.cosmeticsandskin.com


----------



## J.R. Collector (May 15, 2020)

Here is some direct info on this 1930s sample screw top.


----------



## Dewfus (May 15, 2020)

Sarasota941 said:


> This is as good as it's been the last 2 weeks for me. Lots of trespassing and large holes of unembossed bottles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love finding these I have several different kinds nice find


----------

